# any good spec v body kits



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

I found this VIS racing sports "octane" body kit that I love, i found it on nissanperformancemag.com, but i can't find it. Does anyone know where I can find it or recommend any plain body kits that would look good on my spec v. If you can add the price that would be great.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Contact Liuspeed! He's got the hookups on bodykits and such, he's got a group buy going on http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31103 for that specific kit. 

-Sam


----------



## JAKRIPPER (Apr 9, 2004)

*There Are Lots Of Places With That Kit*

I Think Visraceing Um Did U Try Onderground-designs.com There Are Plenty Of Places To Find That Kit...try Looking For The 04 Model That Sux


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

www.syndicatekustomz.com

Try searching next time or post in the section that is related to.


----------



## mad mama (Aug 1, 2004)

JAKRIPPER said:


> I Think Visraceing Um Did U Try Onderground-designs.com There Are Plenty Of Places To Find That Kit...try Looking For The 04 Model That Sux


Do not order from infinityracing.com, I ordered a body kit, they never delivered nor refund my money


----------

